# 3pt drops fast



## AWA (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a long 260. The 3 point hitch drops when the engine speed is decreased. Is this normal? I have recently installed a new pump and new cylinder and piston in the 3 point lift system.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

AWA said:


> I have a long 260. The 3 point hitch drops when the engine speed is decreased. Is this normal? I have recently installed a new pump and new cylinder and piston in the 3 point lift system.


I own a Long 460 and that would not be normal for my tractor. I'm pretty sure it's not for yours either. Something is not right. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## AWA (Jun 19, 2018)

Any idea what would cause this?


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

AWA said:


> Any idea what would cause this?


I don't know particularly but, I would check the draft adjustment, the plunger and the hydraulic filter to start. Do you have the service manual for the 260?

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AWA (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes I do, the filter is new.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Engine speed dependent three point dropping is usually the three point piston requiring service. Lift the three point, lock it up with the lever shut off the tractor and stand on a three point arm. If it drops the cause is almost always the lift cylinder (three point piston that lifts the rock shaft).

If the system is not pumping at the pressure you have listed in your manual, it is likely the hydraulic pump. Also quite inexpensive for these tractors.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

You might want to check the main relief. It just might have a small piece of debris stuck it it or maybe it needs adjusting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

